# Finally found a good Privy.



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2019)

Me & Tom got out about 6 times this year, not much. did not find much all year long. a slow year. Finally last Weekend, Me & Tom & Vic went up north to do some Privy Digging. Tom Probed out the first Privy. It was a total Dud. only got a broken Crock top Handle. SO, I started probing along the Fence line starting at back corner & working my way up as usual. This way good chance sooner or later your going to find something, which I did when I got about 1/4 way up the property line from the back corner. Within the first foot we started finding old broken blob tops & other old glass shards, a very good sign. As we go down we find a little here & there. Found a Broken Bitters Slick. Then a few more old looking Slicks like 1870-80s looking. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2019)

My Camera Battery died right when I (we) started finding good stuff. SO, I don't have to many good pics & Toms pics are not very good. for some reason his picture size in KB's are big but the actual picture is a small thumbnail you can barely see, must be his new phone, his old phone the pics came out fine. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2019)

In this area it's sandy so the Privies are not very deep. maybe 4 feet average.  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2019)

I started digging a square bottle & we all got excited knowing it was a Bitters Bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2019)

I got these Bitters pic from Tom & even though they are like  a big 2 MB Size they are small, my apologies.View attachment 190701


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2019)

When I seen the Hop Leaves on Bitters I told Tom OH NO, Looks like a common Doyles, He said NAH. so, I pull it out & it's a Doyles. 1872 Date on Bottle. For me still nice & exciting to dig any Bitters Bottle even if Common. LEON.View attachment 190702


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 21, 2019)

Yeah buddy way to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2019)

SO, After the Common Doyles Bitters I come across 2 amber quart size blobs tops sleeping together. I get all excited because they & this hole is old & they gotta be good ones. for me 1870's is old. Digging in Michigan not alot of 1870's or older Privy's to be found. I know some spoiled Diggers from Pennsylvania & New York, Boston & other older east coast cities call 1870's new while they prefer 1840's & 50's.View attachment 190703View attachment 190704


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2019)

I pull the first one out & see no Slugplate or name & think it's a slick. the top or blob sure looked attached in the hole but once I pull it out it Pops off. Clean break, it will glue back on. Then Vic tells me it's a R. DEDERICH from Saginaw, even sez so near the neck. I didn't get any good pics of this bottle. LEON.View attachment 190705


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2019)

SO, Kinda bummed out it's a more common bottle & broke my hopes are high for it's buddy sleeping next to him. Why? Because it's a different shape & color so I assume not another Dederich, I got a feeling it's going to be a Good one. SO, I slowly pull it out from it's 140 years sleeping slumber spot & reveal it to the world for the first time in 140 years. I quickly look for a Slugplate, franticly turning bottle to find it & there it is, the lettering is small & hard to read & I'm wondering what the Hell is this thing. Finally my eyes focus on the wording & I read ZIEM BROS EAST SAGINAW MICHIGAN. Slightly confused because I was really expecting another Ziem from another town fogetting they even made this one. BUT, I figure Heck, A good consolation prize anyway. I was Happy. Excited actually. Gotta be a good one but I'm not to Familiar with him. Ziem Bros was not a Brewery but Instead Saloon owners who Bottles there own Beer so possibly on the Obscure Side. LEON.View attachment 190706View attachment 190707View attachment 190708


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2019)

The Bottles Makers Mark on Bottom I looked up & ends up it dates from 1878-1883. LEON.View attachment 190709View attachment 190710


----------



## bottlecrazy (Oct 22, 2019)

Can't see the pictures, but i wish i could.  Any thoughts?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 22, 2019)

Good stuff. Looks fun and interesting. And yes anything from 1800's is old! If some diggers only want bottles under 1850's I'd say they are beyond spoiled.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 22, 2019)

bottlecrazy said:


> Can't see the pictures, but i wish i could.  Any thoughts?



Yeah, This site is kinda screwed up. the pics were there at first & then later disappeared. I try adding them again. Let me know if you can see them now? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 22, 2019)

DanielinAk said:


> Yeah buddy way to go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Daniel. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 23, 2019)

Great digs, Leon!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Oct 23, 2019)

Pictures are back, and I'm glad they are!  Nice digs.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 23, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 23, 2019)

Nice finds!  I didn't know those Doyle's were considered common, still a really attractive bottle.  I like the look of that Ziem Bros too, pretty crude embossing for a slug plate.


----------



## GEEMAN (Oct 24, 2019)

Right on ! Love those old slug plate beer bottles.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice digs, Leon. I wish I could get into that era, lately it's 20th Century surface and pits for me. Thx for posting all those pics!

To "Western",  those Eastern diggers have it made as they live in really historical areas that were densely populated. That's what "spoils" them.


----------



## yacorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice job. I’ve never dug a privy but will one day.......I hope


----------



## Warf rat (Oct 28, 2019)

Great fun and great finds!


----------



## oldmapman (Oct 30, 2019)

*sanborn maps all states avail for free for one day, October 31  oldmapman@gmail.com*



hemihampton said:


> Me & Tom got out about 6 times this year, not much. did not find much all year long. a slow year. Finally last Weekend, Me & Tom & Vic went up north to do some Privy Digging. Tom Probed out the first Privy. It was a total Dud. only got a broken Crock top Handle. SO, I started probing along the Fence line starting at back corner & working my way up as usual. This way good chance sooner or later your going to find something, which I did when I got about 1/4 way up the property line from the back corner. Within the first foot we started finding old broken blob tops & other old glass shards, a very good sign. As we go down we find a little here & there. Found a Broken Bitters Slick. Then a few more old looking Slicks like 1870-80s looking. LEON.View attachment 190693View attachment 190694




sanborn maps all states avail for free for one day, October 31  oldmapman@gmail.com tell me the state and I will send you all cities that I have maps for.  I can e mail the in PDF files.  Limit  of 30 with the free offer.  
Lewis Mitcham


----------



## INSULATORBOTTLE (Oct 30, 2019)

Great story and good for you!!! Love the hunt!!!

Insulator Dave


----------



## carling (Oct 31, 2019)

What a very generous offer from Mr. Mitcham (oldmapman).

I sent you an email, Sir.


----------



## yaledigger (Oct 31, 2019)

yes...it was a fun weekend dig we had.  i will try to post some of my pics.  Thank you Leon for posting this !!! Vic


----------



## yaledigger (Oct 31, 2019)

here is another pic from our dig


----------



## yaledigger (Oct 31, 2019)

I dug all three of these inks in the same pocket


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2019)

yaledigger said:


> here is another pic from our digView attachment 190937




Vic, you got the best Bottle from the dig.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2019)

yaledigger said:


> I dug all three of these inks in the same pocketView attachment 190938




I never got a good look at the Inks but all 3 are different, you should be happy with those. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2019)

oldmapman said:


> sanborn maps all states avail for free for one day, October 31  oldmapman@gmail.com tell me the state and I will send you all cities that I have maps for.  I can e mail the in PDF files.  Limit  of 30 with the free offer.
> Lewis Mitcham




If my printer was working I'd take you up on that offer. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Brewster113 (Oct 31, 2019)

Any maps in Ontario Canada


----------



## yaledigger (Nov 1, 2019)

Leon....yeah, thanks to you and Tom !!!


----------



## photolith (Nov 11, 2019)

Man, wish they were sandy like that around here in Pittsburgh, looks like a nice easy dig with awesome stuff in it.


----------

